# do cockatiels suffer depression after laying on non fertile eggs?



## guss (May 28, 2012)

I know this seems a bit over the top but my cockatiel is sitting on 5 eggs (were 7 but 2 broke  ) and has been diligently sitting on them night and day for 16 days now. She is doing such a good job and I am proud of her but worry about the fact that they are infertile. She's never laid before and I have no experience to base it on. Don't laugh at me but I am sad for her as she is working very hard and I hope this doesn't mean I have to look for antidepressants for her when it's over  (that part was a joke!) (actually I think when I read this that it might be me who needs the antidepressants after she's finished her wonderful but fruitless efforts).

Hope you can help with your experiences - this is a first for me.

Thanks so much.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She won't suffer depression but it's likely that she'll start laying more eggs to replace the ones that didn't hatch. It sounds like she's a single bird, so laying eggs is a useless burden on her health. 

Fortunately there are hormone reduction techniques that you can use to try and prevent her from laying more eggs. There's more information in the sticky at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678 The "long nights" technique (12-14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night for at least a week) is usually the most effective. It doesn't have to be pitch black but it has to be dark and quiet enough to seem like night.


----------



## guss (May 28, 2012)

thanks so much for that information, i really appreciate it. yes, she is on her own.

someone just told me a couple of minutes ago that it might be good to start taking an egg away every couple of days after a few (??) weeks, is that the case according to you?

i shall certainly look into the info you provided. thanks again


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wait until she abandons the eggs completely and then take them away and use the hormone reduction techniques to try to get her out of egg laying mode. If you start taking eggs away before she loses interest in them she will likely just lay more eggs to replace the ones that were taken.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't take the eggs away. She will eventually give up on them on her own. And don't feel silly, I would be upset and worry that my bird would be too!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sarah, we were posting at the same time again lol!


----------



## guss (May 28, 2012)

thank you folks SOOOOOO much. you're all life savers (cos i really have been anxious for her - she's such a sweetheart). thank you thank you thank you! i feel loads better armed with this knowledge now, so i can look after her as best i can.


----------

